# Need help with coils for single coil RTA



## Wimmas (5/12/17)

Hi All,

My apologies if this topic has been covered - please direct me to it and close the thread. I've googled but do not get answers I understand.

I have an Ammit 25mm RTA which I use 24/7. Here's a little more detail on my build and expectations:

1. Single coil
2. I vape at 45w
3. I use a iJoy captain with dual batteries (18650's and 20700's)
3. Flavour is more important than clouds
4. I would prefer to purchase pre-built coils rather than building my own
5. I've used Clapton 0.4 ohm coils. They were good, ramp up time is a little longer. Trying to figure out if there's better
6. Currently on Nichrome 0.3ohm as per my local vape shop's suggestion. Not bad but nothing great either, I find that I need to rewick more often than with the Claptons.

If need be, I'll build my own coils, but I have no idea where to start as my condition is I need to vape at 45w. I've played around with many of the calculators online but don't quite understand everything.

Basically, I want to vape at 45w and do so safely, with a coil than won't break my mod or make my batteries explode! Please shed some light on how this works?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/17)

Personally i purely use twisted kanthal. Comes out just above 0.4 after the build vaping at 35w. I buy the premade ones at vape king and 1 coil lasts me a very very long time with new wick every week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

28g SS 316 in a parallel or twisted build.... easy to make either and for about 100 - 150 rand for 10 meters (geekvape) well you won’t run short of coils anytime soon

Parallel wrapped 6-7 times at 3mm id will put you between 0,3 - 0,4 ohms

Definitely good flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/17)

Also bear in mind thats not only the coil composition that makes a difference, it also depends on your coil positioning relative to the airflow, i.e. how close or far from the bottom airflow. I find that closer gives a more restricted hit but much more flavour. Also look at your wicking. Make sure u use a good quality cotton. I personally only use CB V2. Lastly play with your wicking tightness inside the coil. Each RTA differs, but for example on my SM the tighter the more flavour i get, where as on the Kanger RBA on the BB it likes it a bit more loose inside the coil

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/17)

Theres also a lot of guys that swear by stainless steel giving more of a crisp flavour with a fast ramp up time. However i cant comment on that as ive never tried it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Theres also a lot of guys that swear by stainless steel giving more of a crisp flavour with a fast ramp up time. However i cant comment on that as ive never tried it


At first I thought it was hog wash but stainless and Nichrome do seem to give an extra edge to flavour... then again Kanthal tastes like rusty socks to me so might be a bit bias

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wimmas (5/12/17)

Thanks guys!

Wicking and coil placement I have perfected, no issues there! I also use CB V2 quite tight through the coil.

@Smoke_A_Llama, will I be able to do 45w on that build? My concern is the wattage, as I do not have much knowledge about this.

When I enter all detail into the calculator it shows a 8.7w. How do I know what my wattage range for vaping is?


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

Hi @Wimmas

If you were using a mechanical mod, then the power is determined by the coil resistance.
Assuming a 4.2 V fresh battery, a coil of 0.4 ohms would lead to 40 watts of power. Ohms law says Power = Voltage squared divided by Resistance.
(This assumes no volt drop, in reality it would be a bit lower)

With a regulated mod, you can dial in whatever power you like - so in the above example, you could start at 20 Watts and move up to 30, 40 and 50 for example and see where it feels right for you.

What I have noticed is that despite the variability possible with a regulated mod, the power usually feels about right pretty close to the "mech equivalent" wattage. So in the example above, if you used a 0.4 ohm coil, i would guess that you would be vaping it at around the 40 Watt mark plus or minus say 5 Watts or so.

Anyway, back to your issue of vaping with your iJoy Captain. It's a regulated mod, so you can vape it at any wattage. It should have enough intelligence built in not to let you fire it too high if the coil resistance is too low. So you dont need to worry about going higher than 45 Watts. If you want 60 watts then go for it.

I would say try a coil that you like and then vary the wattage to your taste.

Just dont go way too low in resistance because even though the mod should have the safety built in, i dont think one should only rely on that. Rather keep the battery limitations also in mind.

Dont know if that helps but hopefully it does

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

To be honest you might even be able to drop the wattage and get the same flavour... the flavour is was getting at 47 watts in my previous fused Clapton build is the same at 30 on my current parallel ... remember if you’re going to use steam engine, change it from single to dual coil if you’re going to do parallel


----------



## kev mac (5/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Theres also a lot of guys that swear by stainless steel giving more of a crisp flavour with a fast ramp up time. However i cant comment on that as ive never tried it


I use S.S.316 for the most part, I also love the Ammit 25 a great flavor atty unique in that it sort of defies vape logic.A single coil that thinks it's a dually it drinks juice like crazy and delivers the flavor rivaling any dual coil.I have been happy making fused Claptons w/ 27g wrapped w/ 40g.The thinness of these gauges allows a quicker ramp time than thicker Claptons.I've been experimenting with Nichrome 80 but need more time to judge it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

